# NBL news 9/08



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Ng impressive*

The Adelaide Pura Milk 36ers showed improvement on Sunday in their pre-season form when the squad split into two teams for a practice match.

At Mount Barker, the squad split into two teams, Blue and White, and faced off in front of the public.

The younger White team, up against the Blue team that featured Brett Maher, Willie Farley, Nick Horvath and Lanard Copeland, managed a 99-95 win with a lot of help from Darren Ng.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Bullets have the talent: Kerle*

Former Bullets captain Simon Kerle has told the Courier Mail that if the Brisbane players can make sacrifices for the team this year they can go all the way in 2006/07.

Kerle believes the Bullets have all the talent to claim its first National Basketball League title since 1987 but believes the team as a whole must be the focus this season.

"They've got great talent, they've got a great coach and a great organisation. But they have to come with the mentality that they are prepared to make sacrifices for the team," Kerle told the Courier Mail’s Greg Davis.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Tigers out to win Blitz*

The Melbourne Tigers are all set to go and are looking to start the season on a positive note by pushing to win this weekend's annual NBL Blitz pre-season tournament according to star forward Dave Thomas.

“Right now we’re ready to go and looking forward to the blitz”, said Thomas. “Everyone’s looking really good”.

Any thoughts that the Tigers may just use the blitz as a warm up for the NBL season and not much else were quashed by Thomas who stated “We’re out to win every game”.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Crocs new partnership*

The Townsville McDonald’s Crocodiles are pleased to announce that they have just joined forces with Telstra Country Wide to launch their first Regional Business Partnership.

Telstra Country Wide have long been supporters of the Townsville McDonald’s Crocodiles but this new relationship provides both parties with a genuine business link in the cities of Townsville and Thuringowa.

As “Preferred Telecommunications Partner” of the Townsville McDonald’s Crocodiles, Telstra Country Wide are exploring exciting and innovative ways of getting their products, their promotions and their message to the local communities through their local NBL team, the Crocs. 

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Adelaide to host All-Stars*

The NBL has announced that Adelaide will be the venue for the Philips Championship’s annual showcase event, the 2006/07 NBL All-Star Game, and the Philips Slam Dunk Competition.

The 2006 NBL All-Star Game will be played at The Dome, home of the Adelaide 36ers, on Saturday November 25.

It will mark the first time since 1995 that the NBL All-Star Game has been held in Adelaide.

NBL Commissioner Rick Burton said the move to bring the game back to Adelaide should help ensure the continued resurgence of basketball in South Australia.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Cats win again*

The Perth Wildcats have taken an unbeatable 2-0 lead in their series against Toyota Alvark after winning at Craigie Leisure Centre on Monday night.

The Cats won 88-77 in front of a sell-out crowd at the northern suburbs venue.

As was the case on their successful Taiwan tour last month, coach Scott Fisher spread the minutes around the entire team, with no-one having more than 29 or less than 16 minutes.

It was a chance for the bench players to shine, and Jeff Dowdell (13 points, six rebounds) and Justin Brown (13 points, 11 rebounds) grabbed the opportunity with both hands.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Hawks vs. Razors tickets*

Wollongong basketball fans have their first chance to see the new IMB Hawks in action this Wednesday when they play a pre-season match at the Snakepit against The West Sydney Razorbacks.

This is a wonderful opportunity to help support the future of basketball in the region with ALL proceeds being donated to the Illawarra Basketball Associations representative senior teams so that they will continue to compete in the Waratah ABA program. 

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Pepper and Forman cleared*

New Zealand Breakers players Ben Pepper and Oscar Forman have been cleared to take part in the pre-season Blitz tournament, involving all 12 Australian NBL clubs, at Coffs Harbour on Friday and Saturday.

Pepper dislocated the little finger on his left hand a week ago, but is back practicing fully. While new recruit Forman is recovering from a quad muscle tear but will also be available for court time at the Blitz and in three pre-season matches on Australian soil.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Westbus back Pigs*

Western Sydney’s largest private bus operator, Westbus, has signed to come on board as the naming rights sponsor for the West Sydney Razorbacks for the Philips Championship 2006-07 season and beyond.

The National Basketball League team will be known as the Westbus West Sydney Razorbacks.

“It is a major three year sponsorship for the club, and we are delighted to have the chance to work with Westbus,” said Razorbacks’ CEO, Robbie Cadee.

The Westbus West Sydney Razorbacks will proudly wear the Westbus logo prominently on players’ singlets.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Ng helping juniors*

Adelaide 36ers player Darren Ng will help out the players of tomorrow when he takes part in the Your Kids holiday program in October.

Yourkids believes that movement and nutrition are fundamental to a child’s development and it is our goal to incorporate these elements in exciting ways that all children can enjoy. With this in mind, yourkids is conducting their annual Term 3 Holiday Movement Clinics

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Dragons sign major sponsor*

The South Dragons have signed a lead sponsorship agreement with Deloitte, one of the world’s leading professional services firm.

"To have a professional brand with a global presence, partner with the Dragons is a historic development for our club," said South Dragons Chairman Mark Cowan.

“It was always our intention to ensure that our principal sponsor was the right brand fit for our club and Deloitte’s position as a global Big Four professional services firm, is a really good fit for the South Dragons.

“The Deloitte culture as summarised by the 'Deloitte seven signals' has a significant overlap with our business philosophy as a sporting club.”

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Kings down Slingers*

The Singapore Slingers went down by seven points to a strong Sydney Kings side at Broadmeadow Stadium, Newcastle on Tuesday night 92-85.

Star import, Mike Helms showed he will be a class act for Singapore when he led from the beginning with an impressive 22 points in the first half. Point guard Brad Davidson put in a solid performance with 15 points, seven assists and two rebounds, shooting 50per cent from the field and three point shots.


complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Sav to lead Hawks*

The IMB Hawks have announced that Glen Saville will Captain the Wollongong franchise in their 2006/07 Philips Championship campaign.

After a weekend trip to Melbourne, head coach Brendan Joyce gave the team the choice to choose their own Captain.

“Its important the Captain has the support of his team and this year we felt it was time for the team to decide. It gives me pleasure to tell you that Glen Saville will be our Captain this season,” Joyce said.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Black optimistic*

With the start of the 2006/07 Phillips Championship season only weeks away, Cairns Taipans coach Alan Black is brimming with excitement. In an exclusive interview with nbl.com.au, the Snakes’ mentor told us that while it is still too early to predict who will take home the championship, the parity of the competition is amazing.

Black believes last year’s finalists the Melbourne Tigers and Sydney Kings are still the teams to beat, though he posited there were about a half-dozen teams, including the Taipans, who could be considered legitimate contenders.

Still, expectations are high in Cairns, where the Taipans have become the trendy pick to win it all. Black, who won a title as a coach with Perth in 2000, doesn’t believe the pressure will be a problem.

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Hawks beat Razorbacks*

The Wollongong Hawks returned to Illawarra's traditional home of basketball, the Snakepit to provide fans their first action of the 2006/07 season and a 116-100 win over the Westbus West Sydney Razorbacks.

As per the corresponding game last season a severely depleted Razorbacks team turned up for the match and were dominated for three quarters as the Hawks put together some solid all-court basketball. Wollongong’s lead grew to as much as 36 early in the final term before a huge 25-4 fight-back provided some respectability on the scoreboard and plenty of confidence for the Razors. 

complete article


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Perth Wildcats have put Monday night’s horrible shooting performance behind them to beat Japanese champions Toyota Alvarks 111-79 in Mandurah on Wednesday night.

A capacity crowd saw the Cats roar out of the blocks and win the first term 30-7, and continue on from there to remain unbeaten in the pre-season.

Defense has been the focus for coach Scott Fisher and his crew throughout the pre-season, and although the Cats started brilliantly, leading 30-7 at the first break, Fisher wasn’t thrilled with the night overall. 

complete article


----------

